# anyone with plants for sale



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking for some live plants with some color, i have all green except for a water lilly, and would like some color, if anyone has any extra please let me know what you have and how much, 
thanks
Rob


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

JRMAN sells some when he's cleaning up his tank.

James sell somes check his post in the plants for sale, think he just updated to include some new plants.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f35/fs-aquarium-plants-va-shipping-pu-11897.html


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ill have to see what he has, thanks for everthing mike


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In another week or two maybe I'll have some. I'll have plenty of Rotala Indica soon. It has color. Green is okay if they are different shades. Just remember that the light is what gives many/most plants their color. Usually the higher the light the more the color.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thast cool thanks Ben, just let me know how much you would want with shipping to Ky or i can send pm with full adderess


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a crypt I could part out and give you half (2" wide x 2" long x 12" tall) for the cost of shipping - it's green, but it's a dark piney sort of green, and it's getting BIG. PM me


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ben, would java moss i think thats what its called, would that be ok to attach to the top and side of my driftwood, or is that a bad idea


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, it will attch to it just fine. You may need to tie it on at first.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok sounds good, im gonna look at getting some looking at a few websites now for it, thanks ben


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't look too hard. I have a lot of it. If you need some let me know.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

well Ben that was easy, how much woud i need or how much would you let go and how much man your great thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

$6 will cover $5 flat rate envelope and my materials. Nothing for the moss.

I'll try to get some out to you tomorrow if you paypal. My paypal address: [email protected]


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok sounds good once i get home ill get it to you ben, thanks agian i appreciate it a ton 
Rob


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Guy, got the plants today they look great, in great shape and fast shipping, ill get pics this weekend of them in the and thanks again for everthing

Rob


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

Add Cryptocoryne undulata to your aquarium flora. In my 10 gallon tanks its leaves reach up to 12 inches high. I like its reddish brown color, leaves with wavy margins and powerful root system. I would like to trade it for Aponogeton cryspus, if someone is interested.


----------

